# Dominion Detailing:- Audi RS4 correction detail.



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This customer came to see me with his awesome 4.2 V8 Audi RS4 so I could evaluate the paint and discuss what work was required to sort it out and get his pride and joy looking its best. Like myself he is a genuine car enthusiast and very particular about his car, but after viewing my portfolio and chatting he trusted me with his car. We agreed on a plan of action so he left and returned another day to leave his car with me for a few days.

On arrival I washed and clayed the car before drying it and moving it inside. I used Autobrite Banana Gloss shampoo and CarPro Iron-X Snow Soap in the wash bucket to thoroughly clean and decontaminate the car.










The car was clayed with Bilt Hamber regular clay and Dodo Juice Born Slippy.



















Wheels were cleaned and decontaminated with Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels, Wheel Woolies and a small sheepskin mitt.




























This is how it looked after washing, decontamination and claying.



















After the washing process, I moved the car inside and took paint measurements, noted any deep scratches and taped it up ready for correction.

The paint was quite thin on the bonnet, down to 67 microns at the lowest point, so great care was needed, the rest of the car averaged out at around 100 microns. Audi paint is generally pretty hard anyway but care was still required and taken.




























The paint looked like this before I began the correction process. Lots of scratches, swirls, acid etching, etc.























































There were a couple of nasty big scratches across the bonnet which I wet sanded and compounded to improve but they were too deep and the paint was too thin to fully remove, but they were improved as much as possible.




























Scratches much improved and much less obvious now.










The car was corrected using the Rupes Bigfoot, green pad and Zephir compound, which removed 99% of all defects bar the deep scratches, each panel required compounding twice to fully correct the paint. The paint was then refined using a white pad and Keramik fine compound.



















Polishing dust and any old wax residue was removed from the panel gaps using detailing swabs.










Interior was hoovered, plastics cleaned with Autobrite APC and dressed with Pink Sheen, Leather upholstery cleaned with Fenice wipes (_nothing more required_).




























The corrected paint was sealed with Autobrite Ultraslick sealant then Auto Finesse Passion wax on top.



















Final jobs were the wheels and tyres, wheels sealed with Dodo Juice Iron Gloss and tyres dressed with GTechniq T1 gel, brilliant product!



















The end result looked something like this.




























Sadly due to heavy rain and wind outside I was unable to get any finished outdoor shots of the entire car, but you can clearly see the excellent results from the last pics taken under the harsh lights.

The customer was delighted with the results and left a very happy chap! Total job time take approx. 20 hours.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rob a great finish very nice motor, how did you rate the leather wipes, thanks derek


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

They are good, they lift the dirt out of the leather well and leave a natural finish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Good job why was the paint so thin ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

From my favorite cars and colours....stunning work and products


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice job ... see so many RS4's not looked after.

Tell the owner to pop to the Audi dealer and buy a set of silver valve caps .. only cost about £3 and enhance the car no end .... after all it came with them.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Superb work, car looks amazing :thumb:.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

rhyst said:


> Good job why was the paint so thin ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Must have come from the factory like that.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Rob :thumb:

You mention 2 passes per panel? Do you mean 2 polishing sets or literally 2 passes in the set to obtain the correction levels?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice work and lovely finish on an epic car:argie: I have used AF Passion on a few cars and it leaves a lovely finish


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's really thin for a Audi! 

Crazy finish though!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work Rob :thumb:
> 
> You mention 2 passes per panel? Do you mean 2 polishing sets or literally 2 passes in the set to obtain the correction levels?


2 sets per panel as Audi paint is hard!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

RobDom said:


> 2 sets per panel as Audi paint is hard!


2 stages rather than 2 passes I thought that :thumb:

Those swabs look cool, look ideal for applying the likes of DLUX to honeycomb grilles etc.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

They are great yes, bought a pack of different sizes, very handy.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Good work, nice finish:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Great work.

Any pics of the acid etching after?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

No, but the two spots were 100% removed.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

excellent work Rob, finish looks great, mad thin paint on the bonnet


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RobDom said:


> They are great yes, bought a pack of different sizes, very handy.


Rob is that's the Meguiars ones as I have used them and very handy as Aaron said might be good for coating grill etc, thanks Derek


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely job on an awesome car. Back to looking how it should.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Rob is that's the Meguiars ones as I have used them and very handy as Aaron said might be good for coating grill etc, thanks Derek


No the Dodo Juice pack, it has more sizes than the Meguiars.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-...id=47&osCsid=1300e46d83b9587c59ef5f9a2155ba27


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great rob, cracking finish


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

What's going on with those rear lights?? Great finish, the owner must have been happy with the results.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

davec said:


> Looks great rob, cracking finish


+1:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there looks great


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Clyde said:


> What's going on with those rear lights?? Great finish, the owner must have been happy with the results.


Rear lights?


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Aftermarket LED types


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nice..... job well done...

I'm sick to the back teeth of Audi paint! :lol: :thumb:

how do you rate the Ultraslick?? can you wax straight on, or have to leave overnight etc?

:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

plodwyn said:


> Aftermarket LED types


No idea, down to the owner, they looked pretty good when lit up. :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

It is very slick and easy to apply. I left it for about half an hour before I topped it with wax.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

You said the owner is particular and one really must be to put a set of taillights like that on the car :O 

Nevertheless, awesome job and you really brought it back to life :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

It's not my place to comment on what a customer does to their vehicle, nor is it relevant to this thread.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice car and great work :thumb:


----------



## froy90 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great turn around, loverly car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice finish, top job.


----------

